# QH/Draft



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and decided to throw around some pictures of my boy and maybe get some feedback on him? Haha. Here's some background info- he will be 14 on January first and he's a Quarter horse / draft mix. He wasn't gelded until he was 5 and was a wild stallion in the moutons until that point, wasn't broken in until 8 and every then he was very unruly (threw everyone, reared, bucked, ect). He only started major work at about 10 years of age so I always refer to him as a baby hahaha. We show in 2'6 for hunters and jumpers, but we usually school about 3'. Anyways, here's some pictures!

This last picture is about a year old and he has since had corrective shoeing (we switched farriers because as you can tell, his feet are/were horribly long)


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Those feet in that last photo truly are horrendous! It looks like he is wearing clogs...

First glance, I absolutely love him. Second glance, his cannons are a little insubstantial for the rest of him and, combined with his pasterns he looks a little fragile. BUT, that is going off the last picture, which is really the only one you can use to judge conformation, and the hooves could be making everything else look funky.

I'm not confident enough to judge him any further than that.


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

Hahaha his feet were horrible! We were really furious at our farrier because had been lying to us about who was shoeing (he wasn't even the one doing it!) So we soon switched and he has been doing some major work on them, they're now a lot wider and not as long. I keep meaning to take an updated conformation shot but only his feet would be different. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd be very curios to see them feet now. Cute horse and nice jumping photo.


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks! They're a work in progress and still not perfect, after all you can't just shave off all that hoof, our farrier has mostly made them wider though for now. Unfortunately he has this weird foot growth habit and they grow almost twice as long in six weeks as normal horses, so it's extra slow getting them 'normal'. Ugh. He's totally sound though and has no issues, but was bred with extra depth in his feet


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Tracer said:


> Those feet in that last photo truly are horrendous! It looks like he is wearing clogs...
> 
> Why can't I stop LAUGHING at this!?


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

I. Want. Him.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He is a nice looking cross. He may have large feet from the draft , and have the draft horse feet. Hard to tell about his hind end, as he is not standing squared up . I think he is a nice put together horse, and dont see any glaring faults.


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

Hahaha, I'll double the price we paid and you can have him for $2 XD Noo, he's too cool I'm so blessed to have him


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you! I think his feet will always be *bigger* than the norm, but they're defiantly not as bad. Could be the draft? I never thought of that


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

Hahahaha I found it pretty funny as well, now I can't get the mental image of him with clogs on out of my head….


----------

